# Seneca Lake



## saugeye56 (Apr 7, 2010)

Where are some of the flathead spots in this lake? I have caught several channels. Would like to try to target the big boys. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

if i was you get a map and find the creek channels in water less than 8 foot of water. and go from there set a few baits in the channel and a few around it. use big live baits with good rods and reels and relax its goin to take some time


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

That is the best advice that anyone is going to give you...Thing is the guys on here that catch big fish put in alot of hours to catch those fish...It takes alot of hours on the water, basically what Im sayin is, put your time in, and take every little pointer that you can get, and it WILL pay off!


----------

